# over top,dankung,creditcard,butterflyshooter



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep that's right, wanted to see if could do it, so Oak credit card shooter(catty), 2040 dankung tubes , over the top, butterfly, and DANG, it shoots fantastic, was shooting marbles at a barrell 50 yards away, they hit it purty hard,shoots light clay balls great, tried 5/16 steel, they OK too, not a whole lot of power, but sure is fun to fool around with, neat and pocket size, I may just keep messin around with this thing-It's Cool


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Glad your havin' fun!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

glad you like the design


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I may name it the credit card Gopher Shooter

















































, it really does shoot well, have went to shorter 2040 chinese bands, they seem to work real good with this type of=Catty=











The Gopher said:


> glad you like the design


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I am really liking this design, fit for your scrap wood and off cuts.

I think I'll have to knock one up at some point real fast, because I can't let you have all the fun!









Honestly, thanks again for sharing and posting Gopher......and good choice of tubes on yours Bugar. Looks like its a hole pocket of fun.









Cheers - John


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

How I hold it











BaneofSmallGame said:


> I am really liking this design, fit for your scrap wood and off cuts.
> 
> I think I'll have to knock one up at some point real fast, because I can't let you have all the fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey that's kind of cool...... you could always put a retractable Ulu blade in the base to cut up your Caribou later.







I'm just joshin' a bit! I really do like the shape and idea.... it just reminded me of an ulu a little bit somehow. 
Then again maybe I've just smelled to many lacquer fumes today.


----------

